# 2009 Advanced SL vs Non ISP Giant SL



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey all,

I have a 2003 Giant Once frame which I love...the frame is quite light (1060 grams or so), it is very compliant, and have had no problems or any kind.

Well, everyone is telling me that it is "old school" and that the 2009 will offer superior torsional stiffness, better handling, and better bottom bracket stiffness. I think this is all true and am considering upgrading to a 2009 or 2010 model. My 2003 is functioning just fine, but always looking for an added edge. 

Here are my questions:

1. My lbs Giant dealer strongly believes that the ISP bike handles better AND is more road compliant (vertically compliant) and, overall, a much superior design in all facets compared to a NON-ISP frame. I have always thought that an ISP frame rides harsher, but I am hearing from him and others that is not always true.

2. Downtube: while looking incredibly beefy, I can't seemed to get over the fact that the squareness doesn't look very fast or very aero...can somebody give me their opinion? It just seems "blocky."

3. Any idea on the frame weight for the highest end model (ISP Advanced SL, I think)?

I would also be interested in riding impressions by anyone who currently has an '09 model. 

I am looking to upgrade my frame and keep the same comfort level (I am 46 years old and have a decent back, but not great), same light weight, but upgrade to a beefier BB as well as a beefier lower headset bearing.

Thanks, all!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

#1 your LBS is right. The '09 ISP is more compliant. I rode both and own the ISP SL.
#2. It is boxy and not so aero I suposed compared to a SLC-SL or S3 but how much is this a factor normally. Do you ride in fresh air upfront all the time? What is the real impact of air flow behind the front wheel since the fork is supposedly redirecting a lot if it...
#3 My size 57cm or M/L is 1100 grams and builds up pretty light.

To me the best qualities of the bike is that it has excellent steering/handling while very stiff and rides like a titanium from a compliance standpoint.


----------



## XTRM965 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have an '09 with an ISP, I love the bike but have to admit that even with the more compliant seat mast, the bike still rides pretty harsh (mimason is right, the non ISP is less comfortable though). I had a 2008 Madone with a seatmast that was much more comfortable. It kills me to say it because I like the Giant a lot more, much quicker bike. I built my M/L up with Sram Red and Zipp 404's to 13.5 lbs, plenty light if you ask me. 

Part of why I think the bike rides so rough is the 404's... I'd bet a traditional spoked, box section wheel for training would be buttah...


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

XTRM965, I wonder if what you are experiencing is that the Giant is much stiffer in the BB and headtube than the Madone? I too went from a Madone to the Giant albeit a 2006 5.2. I rode the '09 5.9 and it did feel good but I'm rolling with the SL so you know my vote. Also the Madones have a different Geometry so perhaps the Trek just fits you better. What confuses me is that you say the Giant is harsh. This bike soaks up the rough stuff for me that ratted my hands on my 5.2. YMMV.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

Is there any weight difference between the ISP and non-ISP frame?


----------

